# Maddie Jumps



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Test to see if I can add a video. It is of Maddie jumping over little jumps I made. Oh and if I cant does anyone know how to do it ?

How old does a puppy need to be to start a class?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh bummer it didn't work


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Final test :crazy::help:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

does this work?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Good job, Maddie. So cool, I love it !


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

so cute! Those jumps look huge compared to her.  Most puppy agility classes required you to have taken an obedience or kindergarten class first. (A vain hope that the puppy will come to you after it does the jumps.  )


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cute video. Looks like Maddie will not get board at home. Puppy classes first this is really important unless you live in an area where you come in contact with the lots of dogs everyday. Some schools want your pups to be a bit older.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great job, Maggie & Suzi! Maggie is so adorable and smart and seems so eager to please. Suzi, you are going to have so much with her!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you,
The video is very poor, I need a camera person to video her :hug:
I have been looking into puppy class and have the name of one trainer.
I wanted to wait tell she had all her shots and now she does. My boy friend says we live in a kennel. For such a small pup she sure takes up a lot of room!
How do you know if a jump is too tall? She jumps her 11 inch easily. I have one that is about 14 inch and have not put it out yet because i do not want to hurt her legs ect.
I love looking at other videos also . The 11 week old puppy one is where I got the idea to make maddie a small area to goof around in. We do have a lot of fun and Toms ? play area is so neat. Next I'm going to get a tunnel that will go from my non existing dinning room to my small living room.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's fun to work with your puppy, but Maddie looks to be MUCH too young to be jumping. Dogs should be at least a year old before they start to jump. Otherwise you SERIOUSLY risk damaging their joints.

Spend your first year with Maddie working on obedience training and fun, joint friendly tricks (like shaking hands, rolling over, etc.). If you want to play around with agility, go to attaining center that knows how to properly and safely introduce you and your puppy to the sport. As others have mentioned, they will probably expect her to complete at least basic obedience first.

Please stop jumping her for now... It's just not safe. Even an adult dog doesn't have to jump that high in relation to the dog's size.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Thank you,
> The video is very poor, I need a camera person to video her :hug:
> I have been looking into puppy class and have the name of one trainer.
> I wanted to wait tell she had all her shots and now she does. My boy friend says we live in a kennel. For such a small pup she sure takes up a lot of room!
> ...


I realize that this post was probably not read by some of you. I read alot in this forum and see people jumping to conclusions because they did not read what the other posted.
I did talk to a professional about jumping and I will wait tell she is older. How ever I am wondering about all the other jumping Maddie does. She has been jumping on and off our couch for about 2mo now. And she jumps really high in the air when I leave her in her gated area . She jumps onto my bed. I would think the down impact would be worse than the leap of her jumping posts I made. Is it to late to stop her from jumping on and off chairs and couches?
I also said I got the Idea from watching the video of the 11 week old puppy. Seeing that it is not good for a puppy before the age of one to jump I think the video should say *DO NOT TRY THIS WITH YOUR PUPPY* 
any way we appreciate the advice I would not want to hurt Maddie .


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

These little Hav's are just fearless when it comes to jumping. You just need to slow her down with jumping on and off things. I don't like my smallest Hav to jump off my bed (it is very high) so now she waits for me to lift her off. I would just tell her to wait and hold her in place then lift her down. After many...many times over weeks she got it. I never said no or bad, just "silly girl thats too high for you to jump". I can tell you really are smitten with your girl.


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

My puppy fractured her tibia while jumping for a stuffed toy and is still in the recovery period and is on a very limited activity. I thought we were being careful not letting her jump on or off beds and having her use her "stairs" or waiting to be lifted..and yet she was injured.
Our surgeon talked a lot about growth plates and am including an article that gives a pretty good explanation. Imagine the seasoned Hav owners can gives us more insight as to what activities are suitable for puppies and interested if they agree with the article. I'm already worried about being the Overly Anxious Mom when Julie can resume running around like a nut case. 

Exercising Growing Puppies Article

It's important to remember that, although most puppies have lots of energy, their bodies are immature and not ready for exercise that causes sharp or repetitious impact during the first year. Large and giant breeds should be 18 months or older.

The leg bones grow from areas located near their ends. These soft areas of immature bone are called growth plates (also epiphyseal plates or the epiphysis). At about 12 to 16 months, the growth plates “close” as calcium and minerals harden the soft area. When the hardening process is complete, most growth stops and the growth plates are said to be closed. Before they close, the growth plates can be injured or fractured more easily than mature bone. An injury to the growth plate can cause the bone to stop growing or to grow incorrectly.

To protect your pup against damage to the growth plates, postpone high-impact and leg-twisting activities until you're sure the growth plates are closed. Leaping after flying disks or over jumps, jogging (especially on hard surfaces), and similar activities should be avoided until the pup matures. If your puppy is going to mature at 25 pounds or less, she can begin to take part in “grown-up” exercise at 9 months.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I realize that this post was probably not read by some of you. I read alot in this forum and see people jumping to conclusions because they did not read what the other posted.
> I did talk to a professional about jumping and I will wait tell she is older. How ever I am wondering about all the other jumping Maddie does. She has been jumping on and off our couch for about 2mo now. And she jumps really high in the air when I leave her in her gated area . She jumps onto my bed. I would think the down impact would be worse than the leap of her jumping posts I made. Is it to late to stop her from jumping on and off chairs and couches?
> I also said I got the Idea from watching the video of the 11 week old puppy. Seeing that it is not good for a puppy before the age of one to jump I think the video should say *DO NOT TRY THIS WITH YOUR PUPPY*
> any way we appreciate the advice I would not want to hurt Maddie .


I'm not sure what conclusions you thought I was jumping to. I just don't want you to unwittingly (I KNOW you wouldn't do it on purpose!) harm your puppy.

Puppies will jump off things they shouldn't, and to some extent, it's hard to stop them. But you should try to limit it as much as possible, and certainly not add to the concussion by purposely asking them to jump.

As far as the video is concerned, go back and look at it again. Only one end of the bar is raised, and only a TINY bit. The puppy is basically running at a normal pace over the "obstacles". The obstacles you built for Maddie are way above the point of her shoulder... higher than an adult dog (of the same size) would be asked to jump in competition. Pam King is a VERY experienced breeder, handler and competitor. She would never do anything to harm one of the puppies she has bred. (My Kodi is one of her pups!)

It looks like you really enjoy working with Maddie, and that's great. Agility is a REALLY fun sport. I just want to see that she's sound enough to do it by the time it is age-appropriate for her!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> These little Hav's are just fearless when it comes to jumping. You just need to slow her down with jumping on and off things. I don't like my smallest Hav to jump off my bed (it is very high) so now she waits for me to lift her off. I would just tell her to wait and hold her in place then lift her down. After many...many times over weeks she got it. I never said no or bad, just "silly girl thats too high for you to jump". I can tell you really are smitten with your girl.


Yes, I don't let Kodi jump off our bed for the same reason.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CarolZ said:


> If your puppy is going to mature at 25 pounds or less, she can begin to take part in "grown-up" exercise at 9 months.


While some Havs are done growing by 9 months, not all are. Personally, I wouldn't take the chance jumping my Hav at 9 months. Why hurry? Wait another 3 months and be safe. There are SO many things for a pup to learn in his first year.

The top agility people don't start ANY agility training with their dogs until they are over a year. They spend that first year getting really good attention and body awareness, and learning basic obedience. When you've got that stuff down, teaching them the obstacles is easy.

Oh, and we have only been talking about jumps, but pups under a year shouldn't be doing weave poles either. It's fine to introduce them to tunnels and contacts if you want to play around with stuff.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Karen, I appreciate the help and information. I know the Kings are experts at what they do. You are lucky to have gotten one of their puppys. I was just saying that a viewer like myself can get the wrong idea of what a puppy can do. I know the 11 week old puppy was not doing anything that would harm him.
I'm not happy I could have hurt Maddie and that all the rest of the jumping she does is a danger to her bones ect, 
Even after Carol sent me such a great piece of information. I was cleaning my house yesterday and put a box on my chair to get ready to vacuum. The hole thing was probably 3 feet tall. I left the room and herd maddie barking came in and she had somehow gotten to the top of the box. She was just sitting their barking for help down .:help:
Thanks you guys for the information. LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Karen, I appreciate the help and information. I know the Kings are experts at what they do. You are lucky to have gotten one of their puppys. I was just saying that a viewer like myself can get the wrong idea of what a puppy can do. I know the 11 week old puppy was not doing anything that would harm him.
> I'm not happy I could have hurt Maddie and that all the rest of the jumping she does is a danger to her bones ect,
> Even after Carol sent me such a great piece of information. I was cleaning my house yesterday and put a box on my chair to get ready to vacuum. The hole thing was probably 3 feet tall. I left the room and herd maddie barking came in and she had somehow gotten to the top of the box. She was just sitting their barking for help down .:help:
> Thanks you guys for the information. LOL


But that's GREAT that she waited for your help rather than trying to get down by herself!

I think I saw in another thread that you have two grown kids? Then you know how much grey hair young'uns cause, whether human or canine!:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Suzi, it looks like you will have a champion at agility in a couple of years!

It is funny that some dogs love to jump and others don't seem to care in the least. We have this great window seat that overlooks our backyard and pond but the only time Abby ever gets up there is when someone goes outside and she is being nosy! Our other dogs used to be up there all the time.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh how sweet! Just too cute!!


----------

